# Something different-A Carbon Fiber Pen



## Darrin (Jan 7, 2009)

I turned this yesterday. Its carbon fiber wrapped in a Baron fountain pen kit . MM to 12000 Grit. It was fun to make and has a nice shine to it.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Darrin,

I do like that blank and you did a great job on the pen as a whole. Where did you find the blank or did you cast it yourself?


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

That is one beautiful pattern on your pen, Darrin. I just hope you wore a respirator while turning it. Inhaling carbon is a very high health risk.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Very sharp looking pen.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

A magnificent pen Darrin but how do you expect me to make one if you don't post a photo shoot?


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Beautiful pen Darrin.


----------

